# cracked paws



## Evelyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi, My vizsla and I live in Hong Kong...there's no snow nor ice here yet I noticed that his paws are getting cracked...not sure if it's because of the weather change (15 degrees celsius)....there's no blood nor is he limping from it but just some relatively deeper cracks on the paws.....Is there a way to prevent this or help heal the cracks? Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I use Musher's Secret on Jasper's paws. Keeps them from getting too dry and cracked, and also helps protect them from snow, ice, sand, and rock salt. I was surprised that he doesn't try to lick it off when I put it on! It smells rather nice, and he seems to really love it when I massage it into his paw pads. I don't have to use much--I've just been using a thin layer once a week. I might have to up it once we get more ice/snow, but for now that seems to help his paw pads.

Here's the website: http://www.musherssecret.net/.


----------



## AfroViz (Jun 26, 2011)

I use Bag Balm for my girls.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I also use bag balm but don't know if they will ship to Hong Kong. Here is the contact info:

Dairy Association Co, Inc.
P. O. Box 145
Lyndonville, VT 05851
800-232-3610
802-626-3433 (fax)
[email protected]

I have heard of Mushers Secret and no doubt it works as advertised.


----------



## haefen (Jan 5, 2011)

Adding salmon oil (or another omega 3 and 6 rich oil) to the diet is good for prevention. I've gotten that advice from tons of people around here that swear it's a lifesaver (cold part of the world) and so far it seems to be working. Granted, my puppy is only 3 months old but so far her paws are smooth as a baby's butt in spite of the cold weather.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

bag balm all the way, funny Lui isn't interested in licking this off either.


----------



## dwishop (Feb 23, 2011)

One more vote here for Bag Balm as well. We used it on the farm all the time when I was growing up. Grandma even used it on us kids.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Musher's Secret has been good on my dog paws. I use it to protect there paws from just about everything from cracking to snow. I first bought it to protect my dogs feet when we were hunting in the marshes.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Olive oil - twice a week when he is resting.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

being a ceramic tiler I sometimes suffer from this myself!! I'm not sure wether or not it's advisable for dogs paws, but i use a hemp based cream from bodyshop and it clears the splits up within a couple of days (on my paws)


----------

